# NY Auto Show



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

Does anyone have definitive information about whether or not the Q7 will be shown at the NY Auto show next month. Have received conflicting info from two NJ dealers and NY Auto Show website. Reliable data always appreciated!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: NY Auto Show (kirklake13)*

Yes, it will be there. We'll run photos from the show prior to public days (we'll be there on media days). So you should be able to see what's in the booth before heading down there.
That said, Q7 has already been shown at Detroit and LA, so it should definitely be there in NY.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*NY Auto Show f/u*

George don't forget the photos. Thanks!


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: NY Auto Show ([email protected])*

Audiworld coverage doesn't even mention that the Q7 made it to the show. Is it actually not there?


----------



## tjk (Nov 23, 2005)

Sure don't look like it. That's too bad - I don't have time to futz around at the Streets of Tomorrow event later this month. I just want to see the car.


----------



## simmikie (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: (tjk)*

Bizarre! One really has to wonder what goes on in the minds of the folks, turning the knobs and pushing the buttons. The norteast region is a major market for SUV's, buyers that are concerned with driving in incliment weather. So why would you not want as much exposure as possible to your brand new SUV playing in a highly competitive Luxury SUV market-space?








Even though Audi is having there "Streets Of Tommorrow" event, there are many folks that will not attend, but might be able to get away to attend an Auto show. You cannot get enough exposure for this kind of vehicle in the Norteast.
It seems that the 'leadership' at Audi are just as FUBAR as the rest of the industry!







Completely incomprehensible! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: NY Show*

My dealer has told me that there are two Q7's at this show. He saw them yesterday at the dealer/press day. I forgot to ask which colors, oh well, I'm definitely going to take a peek.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: NY Show (kirklake13)*

Ok guys where are the pictures???


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: NY Show (alex911s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alex911s* »_Ok guys where are the pictures???


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: NY Show*

Blame it on George...he promised. I'll be going in on Wed., but I hope we all don't have to wait that long to see what's there.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: NY Show (kirklake13)*

Sorry, I should have checked back into the forum more quickly. We ran coverage Friday, later than Audiworld. There's good and bad to that. AW was way quick to get their stuff up, and unfortunately for them, they only covered the first day of the show. It's common practice to keep some of the cars off the stand to make room for seating for journalists during the presentation. On top of that, Audi had to make room for the fashion show!
Q7s were moved in for day two of press days and will be there when you go tomorrow.
Here's proof....
























more here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall.../Audi


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: NY Show ([email protected])*

Thank you.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks George


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (alex911s)*

No prob.


----------



## tjk (Nov 23, 2005)

I believe these two are lava grey (darker one)and condor grey. When I went, the floor was so crowded, it was hard to get a really good look at them. No door, tailgate or hood remained closed for more than 2 seconds, and there was no time when at least 3 or 4 people were not standing in front of the car at every angle of perspective.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (tjk)*

I posted pics on audiworld forum. Will post them here tonight. btw, one was lava, one was quartz.


----------



## tjk (Nov 23, 2005)

Are you sure about that color Kirk on the v6 one? My buddy read the sticker off the window to me while we wre there, and he read "Condor Grey," not Quartz.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (tjk)*

Now you have me scratching my head. Saw so much, thought I had read quartz someewhere. Lets call it lighter than lava for now.


----------

